# Interesting VW/Porsche Hybrid motor



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

I stumbled across this eBay UK listing: "*2015 Porsche Cayenne VW Touareg 3.0 TSI CGE Hybrid Traction Motor 7P5901152A*" 
Item number 323173822455 
GBP 1495.00 
Location: Mansfield 

Sticker says Bosch, VW Part number 7P5 901 152 A, also has number "0 437 506 019". 7P5 indicates this is from a Porsche Cayenne (E2), I think the S E-Hybrid model: 3.0 V6, supercharged. Combined output 410bhp, 590Nm.

I found the rating of the engine and motor separately here: the motor is rated 95PS/70kW, 310Nm.

The gearbox used in this model is an 8-speed Aisin Tiptronic S auto, which wikipedia suggests is the TR-82SD. 

This looks like it would be a useful motor for a conversion since it looks a lot flatter than most of the motors typically used.


----------



## MiBa (Mar 28, 2017)

Most likely it’s based on the IMG290 from EM-motive. 
http://www.em-motive.com/index.php?id=212

Regards 
Michael


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

I found the part in Bosch's product database: http://www.bosch-automotive-catalog.com/en/product-detail/-/product/0437506019

That lists an alternative VW part number "958 624 152 80", which I assume is the corresponding Touareg Hybrid part. There is no other useful info here.



MiBa said:


> Most likely it’s based on the IMG290 from EM-motive.
> http://www.em-motive.com/index.php?id=212
> 
> Regards
> Michael


Sadly, no datasheet.

Stator Diameter 290 mm
Length of active parts(?) 105 mm
Weight 37 kg (excluding casing?)

Rated maxima:
Voltage 350 V
Power 80 kW
Torque 340 Nm
Speed 7k rpm

EM Motive is a Daimler and Bosch joint-venture, so the same part may be used in an MB vehicle.


----------

